# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Error "parameter is missing a value" using URL Access

## Hegom

I have one parameter that fill the default values with one dataset, the reports works normally when I invoke it through url acces

http://serverName/ReportServer?/Repo...rameters=False

The parameter "param1" has one list of default values, and when I send a value that match with the values in the list the report is showed normally, but when I send a value that doesn't match I get the error "The parameter is missing a value"

The problem is:

I have two different installations of reporting services with the same reports deployed and with the same database restored from the same backup.

In one of the two serves I got the error "The parameter is missing a value" when I use a value that yes match with the values in the dataset that fill the default values of the parameters, I verify before the parameter value executing the report directly in the server and selecting the value of param1 in the list of available values showing that values in a table. 

I cannot identify the difference in configuration between the 2 servers, I cannot reinstall the serves, I need configure the server with the error to get it work correctly.

----------


## Hegom

The problem was solved, there was a difference between the databases

----------

